# هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint



## cobcob (18 يناير 2007)

*هل يوجد فى المنتدى مكان فيه ترانيم powerpoint؟اذا ماكانش فى يا ريت نبتدى نرفع الترانيم دى 
أعتقد ان عدد كبير مننا بيصممها 
انا عندى استعداد للمشاركة لو لقيت تشجيع منكم​*مستنية ردكم


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

ياريت بجد فكرة ممتازة


----------



## peter88 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

دى بعض الترانيم والمدائح وعروض اخري
وانشاء الله تزيد اكتر

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3040494/9d34152/powerpoint.html​


----------



## cobcob (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

​دى مجموعة باور بوينت من عندى
مش كلها تصميمى 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2105274/3ca89e8d/powerpoint.html

 أركـض إليـك أيـهـا الحبـيـب.
 أيـــهــا الـــفــخـــاري الأَعـــظـــم.
 العليقة.
 المسيح قام.
 انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار.
 خبرنى يا يوحنا.
 سكة طويلة.
 عمرى ما دقت سعادة فى قلبى.
 فى فجر يوم الأحد.
 كنيستى القبطيه كنيسه الأله.
 ما عندي شىء أقدملك غير حياتى.
 ماتعولش الهم - ربنا موجود.
 من لى سواك.
 هاقد أعيت فى نفسى.
 هرمى كل اتكالى عليك.
 يا من تخير موت الصليب.
 ياللي بديـت الرحلـة معايـا.
 يسوع بيدور على.​


----------



## albear (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

باور بوينت رائع بس ممكن يكون فيه احسن


----------



## manon (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

ربنا يعطيك العافيه , بجد رائع رائع رائع


----------



## K I R O (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

Lo 2ay 7ad me7tag 2ay Trnema PowerPoint e2ole w Be2zn el mase7 ashofhalo 3andy w aked hal2eha
w lo mal2thash a3mlhalo 


bgd lo me7tagin ay trnema 2ololy bas

akhkom Kiro


----------



## salvov (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

thx alot guys ,,it was soooooooooooo helpfull,god bless u..


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل يوجد فى المنتدى ترانيم powerpoint*

فكرة حلوة اوي وال powerpoint 
جميل جدا ... ربنا يعوض محبتك...يسوع يباركك


----------

